# Looking for feedback on a new electro-folk-acapella song, insecure about my voice



## stomploverdrive (May 14, 2016)

Hello! I just started singing

I'm a little bit insecure about my voice but here's the song

It's about a couple of things... anyways I worked really hard on it, would love some feedback and follows and stuff. I'll definitely be posting more some day!


----------

